Ask HN: What do you Google every single time and never just memorize? - kamranahmedse
======
wanderingstan
Git commands: How to reset my repo to match the remote? How to delete a file
from repo but leave the local copy? How to undo an unpushed commit?

I've actually started putting these in Anki[1] to memorize, along with python
and js syntax. Too early to tell if I'll keep the reviewing habit, but so far
it's going well.

[1] [https://apps.ankiweb.net/](https://apps.ankiweb.net/)

~~~
szhu
I use fish shell, which lets you create abbreviations. Abbreviations are like
shell aliases, except that after you type them, they expand to the entire
command -- so it helps you memorize the real thing as well! Also there's auto-
complete, which helps you find your saved abbreviations.

For example, to save an abbreviation:

$ abbr undo-unpushed-commit 'git reset --hard HEAD^'

... later ...

Start typing a few chars and it'll suggest the rest:

$ undo-u|npushed-commit

Press the right arrow key to accept the suggestion

$ undo-unpushed-commit|

When you press enter or space, the abbreviation will expand:

$ git reset --hard HEAD^ |

\---

There are a lot of other reasons to use fish shell. For example, when you save
abbreviations or functions or aliases, they immediately persist and propagate
to other shell windows!

[https://fishshell.com/](https://fishshell.com/)

------
tony-allan
I can never remember the Python strip() method. My first guess is always
trim().

Sigh.

